# Kohler Aegis 23 - shuts down randomly



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi,

I have a Bush Hog M2360 zero turn mower with a Kohler Aegis 23 engine. Oil was changed along with fuel filter 15 hours ago at 700 hours. The past three times running, the starter seems to be dragging and sometimes won’t turn over without a light tap to the starter. I read in the service manual that the starter should be serviced at 500 hours so that’s coming soon.
The past two times of use the mower has turned off after 10-15 minutes of use. Coolant level is good, oil level is good. Last night when it shut down, I could pour a tiny amount of gas in the carb and get it to start, but would die after that fuel was consumed. After letting it sit for 10-15 minutes it fired right up and I immediately got it back in the barn. I started and stopped it several times once back in the barn without issue and it even idled for about 10 minutes.

Seems like a fuel/electrical item. Could this be a faulty fuel shutoff solenoid?

Any theories would be appreciated.


----------

